# Ed Parker Jr's artwork for sale



## Ceicei (Sep 8, 2009)

This is just a heads up for anyone in the Kenpo community who may be interested.  Please take a look at MT's ProShop.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 9, 2009)

SOLD!  Thank you so much!

- Ceicei


----------

